# MK5 Jetta Bleeding Clutch + Brakes, Clutch pedal stays down



## GoodyMonsta (Jan 17, 2014)

I was in the process of bleeding the clutch and I noticed my helper pumped the clutch when I was loosening the bleeder. We got some fluid out and moved on to bleeding the rest of the brakes on the car but now the Clutch pedal has no pressure  

Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## GoodyMonsta (Jan 17, 2014)

I read from searching that bleeding the clutch is best done with a pressure bleeder, is it possible to gravity bleed?


----------



## GoodyMonsta (Jan 17, 2014)

Well after a visit to the dealer it ended up needing the slave cylinder replaced. Also FYI if you round the bleeder screw off to the slave cylinder, you have to replace the cylinder also


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

For lack of anything better to respond with... opcorn:


----------

